# So Far How Has Ur New School Yr. Been??



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

Mine started monday and so far ok. I've seen some familiar faces in one of my classes. CLasses have been short so that's cool. I've also found out I don't have to attend a discussion class for the whole semester cause not enought teacher assistants YAY!. And My dad drops me off at school so I get to be on time and then I take public transportation to go home. Thank goodness for the student Upass which lets me ride as many times in the busses and trains with out wasting money. Well I'll update on how things are going here at my Univ. 

So what about everyone else????? opcorn


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

School's been pretty good so far. Lots of reading the textbooks though. :flush


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

...


----------



## Missy (Nov 13, 2003)

Wow...I haven't even started back yet.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Missy said:


> Wow...I haven't even started back yet.


 :dito

I start back on the 6th, I hope it goes well.


----------



## QuietOne (Aug 1, 2005)

I also start on the 6th... I'm trying not to freak out about it.


----------



## island (Aug 9, 2005)

School has been crazy for me!!! I started out at one school, and then I got accepted to my new school the next week. I actually got accepted a couple of hours before orientation. It seems more competitive and cold at this school, but its a lot more reputable than "old" school. I'm happy I got the opportunity to transfer.


----------



## Where the river goes (Aug 4, 2005)

It's been ok so far. A few mix ups with textbooks, but no biggie. I haven't gone to a class on campus since last fall and I haven't taken a class in the morning since fall of 03 so I have to get used to getting to the bus stop early enough so that I make sure I can get on the bus (it is REALLY crowded in the mornings). So far the toughest part is getting used to functioning when I'm tired :lol


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

ShyLight said:


> Mine started monday and so far ok. I've seen some familiar faces in one of my classes. CLasses have been short so that's cool. I've also found out I don't have to attend a discussion class for the whole semester cause not enought teacher assistants YAY!. And My dad drops me off at school so I get to be on time and then I take public transportation to go home. Thank goodness for the student Upass which lets me ride as many times in the busses and trains with out wasting money. Well I'll update on how things are going here at my Univ.
> 
> So what about everyone else????? opcorn


its been ok. i made 1 good friend and a few small talk friends and thats all..

ok something weird happend 2. this ***** that i had a fight with a few years ago i middle school was like EWWW look who it is when i passed and i gave her a "what is wrong with u look" when i noticed it was me but then i passed and listned well and she told her friend "she actually looks cute in that tank top with her hair up!" and i was like thinking (i knew it :banana ) opcorn.. i wont take **** from her. inside she really does think i'm cool but those *****y preps are putting an act beside their friends


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm happy, happy, happy! Disaster struck (in the form of a breakup with my girlfriend) and I was forced to meet people or face misery. So I made a couple of friends and loads of acquaintances just in the past two days. They stop by my dorm room and visit once in awhile. We run into each other all over campus and chat a minute.

I also found that a good friend from last year is in one of my classes and she's started hugging me a lot. I was amazed to go to the next class and see my other really good friend in there-- she didn't see me so I left through the back entrance and surprised her at the front and she was so happy to have a friend there, it felt awesome. then she called me later that night to say she's going to transfer over to my other class that day. so now I have great friends in three classes. :love we'll see about tomorrow though....

I have a car this year and that's a plus, I can go buy crap whenever I feel like it. This semester's actually looking pretty good.


----------



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

I feel like an outcasted loner


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

Things are actually going well for me. I'm even enjoying myself.. :b


----------



## Fawn (Apr 28, 2005)

School is a 20min drive away from my house and I'm a freshman this year. I am in complete panic. I deffinilty don't like this at all! 

Starts Sept 6th too. I'm so dead!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

2 weeks into the semester and I've already dropped one class, skipped another and haven't said a word to anybody.. starting the year off fabulously!! At least my programming class is awesome so that makes up for everything else


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm already overwhelmed by the work...yet I'm still on here  I don't like half my classes.


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

So far have a lot of school work. classes r ok. Only made like 2 friends. Not like "realFriends" but u know like classmates friends.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I saw and talked to a few people I already knew, as for meeting anyone new, no such thing happened.


----------



## aimee (Jul 30, 2005)

Already I've had to do 2 mini-presentations in my first week.
And then those stupid introductions.. it's my third year of highschool, we already know each other. 
It. went. so. slow... I was so relieved when the weekend finally came. 
Marketing consists mostly of presentations. We're actually going to have to go to other classrooms and conduct surveys and do presentations. I am not looking forward to that. 
Oh, and I loathe my English class. 
But Art and Anthro/socio/psych are ok. Luckily my art class is exactly the same as last year (same teacher, same students + a few, same classroom).


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Friends- I met this one guy and hung out with him a couple times so far. The problem is I think he wants me as a gf, and I am sooo not attracted to him or his style of life, so I got a problem there. There is this one girl in Art that talked to me a couple times. She was telling me about her shyness. I hope she keeps talking to me.
Art-This is a looong tireing class, but there isn't much talking required so thats a plus.
Math-I'm worried about this class. Its way harder than I expected, and I'm too scared to ask for help. Not much talking required.
Geol-I'm so quiet in this class. I'm worried he will pick up on it and knock me for not participating.
Psych-I love learning about psych, but again, too scared to say much in class.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm doing well in my studies, but I'm still uncomfortable with being around.. _people_.


----------



## Amygdala (Aug 29, 2005)

School sucks monkey balls. It seems like all the girls have lost 10 pounds and gotten their teeth whitened, so I feel fat and ugly, even though I know I'm not. My classes suck because no one pays attention to me, and I haven't made even a sort-of friend. I am counting down the days until I NEVER HAVE TO SEE THE INSIDE OF A HIGH SCHOOL AGAIN. Which, right now, is...um, I'm not sure. They don't set a date for graduation until April :mum.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Not too great.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I've met no one so far, but I have noticed a girl in one of my classes that looks really shy. Might have to sit near her next time. Thing is I'm afraid she's going to think I'm stalking her or something.


----------



## jelloballoon (Sep 15, 2005)

I don't start until the 26th. I'm really REALLY anxious. Ugggggggh.


----------



## crystallizedtear (Feb 9, 2005)

Well tons of time has passed sime school first started...at ANOTHER new school, already changed schools for every single year of my high school years @[email protected] I duinno WTH is wrong with my parents
but nehow,
first few weeks was horrible, talked with like...nobody almost
but right now, many many acquaintances, only one girl I sit with at lunch...and NO CLOSE friends...at least not in this school....sigh
well let's see how the year progresses, I find friends become closer when you leave the school but still keep in contact...


----------



## cube (Jul 8, 2004)

Alot better than last year, since I'm actually doing the work this time.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Now it's almost the end of school, w00t!

This is probably my best semester ever. Too bad it's the last. Bittersweet, you know. Actually have a couple of people to talk to and one of my teachers is the nicest I've ever had.


----------

